# What Do You Guys Do?



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Just curious to know what do you guys do with the none paying customers? Do you guys just let it go and move on? Do you guys send the clients to collection, file liens etc? I'll give you guys an example.

I had one of my guys trying to clean a drain the other day he was there for 2 hours. After this he recommended to send a camera down the drain to figure out a solution. Client declined the recommendation. So my guy told the customer he was going to collect $45 for his time and gas. Client told my guy " You didn't fix the problem I won't pay you is not fair". My service tech told the client " I'm been here 2 hours trying to help you and the reason I could not clean the drain is because most likely you have a broken pipe that needs to be fix" Long story short he didn't get pay a penny.

I had other clients that were really nice and all. We did all the work and the client wrote a bad check (over $3000). I placed a lien on the home about a year ago still no payment. Even have a collection company involved and their attorney, which will go to trial soon.

I'm just wondering what do you all do on this situations?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

In the first example I would've charged my hourly rate, truck charge, and equipment fees. When you won't let me complete the job all fees are due immediately!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a contract on a insurance job that stated that payment was due upon completion. The HO said the insurance had not been received ( lost in the mail). I had her write me a check pending the arrival of the check next week. I had her write one to the carpenter also. I have something in my hand that can be taken to the DA, not just court for a lien. Our DA will prosecute a bad check in a heart beat.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

That wen you get That bucket of cement down the drain


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

45 dollars for 2 hours. That cheap.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

revenge said:


> That wen you get That bucket of cement down the drain


:thumbup: Not sure if that will pay the bill lol :no: But I'll let the collector know to add the trick to their collection tactics just kidding :thumbup:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

justin said:


> 45 dollars for 2 hours. That cheap.


My guy was just trying to at least get gas money. Client was one of those "you don't fix it I don't pay" They know they have a problem but just neglect to fix it and take advantage of the plumber:furious:

We work for free sometimes:furious: We try not to:no:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

But really what do you shop owners do on this case. I'm sure we all go through this and you guys have ways of dealing with this. I'm trying to get more ideas on stuff that works.

For me I send them a notice of intend to lien if they don't pay in the next 10 days. Most of the time I get an envelope in the mail with a check.

If not I place a lien after the 10 days, next step is collection company, after that is court.

I do find that even with a signed contract sometimes is hard to collect.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

cjtheplumber said:


> I had one of my guys trying to clean a drain the other day he was there for 2 hours. After this he recommended to send a camera down the drain to figure out a solution. Client declined the recommendation. So my guy told the customer he was going to collect $45 for his time and gas. Client told my guy " You didn't fix the problem I won't pay you is not fair". My service tech told the client " I'm been here 2 hours trying to help you and the reason I could not clean the drain is because most likely you have a broken pipe that needs to be fix" Long story short he didn't get pay a penny.


Drain cleaner guys around here make it absolutely crystal clear *before they start* that they get paid regardless of whether they are able to clear the drain or not. I was on the job when one showed up one time. He repeated that "mantra" to the customer at least three times and made sure she understood him before getting his equipment from the truck.

If you have too many customers sleazing out then you may need to make up some kind of contract document and get a signature before you begin.



> I'm just wondering what do you all do on this situations?


If it's small and not worth the time I'll spend chasing it I'll just write it off as a bad debt. If it's large then you must hound them unmercifully. Make their life hell. Embarrass them if possible.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

cjtheplumber said:


> My guy was just trying to at least get gas money. Client was one of those "you don't fix it I don't pay" They know they have a problem but just neglect to fix it and take advantage of the plumber:furious:
> 
> We work for free sometimes:furious: We try not to:no:


We don't do that ever! We have a card # for new customers though!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I will Guarantee that I can get the line flowing again.:whistling2:
It may not be for the original estimate, but I will get it fixed for the right price.:yes:

All drain cleaning should be quoted as " ATTEMPT " to clear blockage.
The original price is for a set amount of work , time, equipment used, distance of cable etc .
If additional equipment / parts / labor is needed it will be done at an additional cost.

If you do a lot of drain cleaning , this should be pre-printed on your work orders, with a spot for the owner to initial or sign.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I will Guarantee that I can get the line flowing again.:whistling2:
> It may not be for the original estimate, but I will get it fixed for the right price.:yes:
> 
> All drain cleaning should be quoted as " ATTEMPT " to clear blockage.
> ...


Good Post....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

broken pipe that needs to be fixed? hmmmm. Not saying it doesn't happen but usually the guy isn't using the right equipment and is shooting for an upsell.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> broken pipe that needs to be fixed? hmmmm. Not saying it doesn't happen but usually the guy isn't using the right equipment and is shooting for an upsell.


I dont clean drains, but I do repair them.

If I was cleaning drain I would only be cleaning looking for the upsell. Is that wrong, the way I see it I tell them I am the last plumber you want to see, but I will fix the problem.......


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> "I am the last plumber you want to see, but I will fix the problem"
> 
> Nice way to put it.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have had a few like that. You can all day spinning your wheels. It's best to stop it from ever happening. There are many people who play that game. They will try to find every excuse not to pay. I bet they would have nit picked even if you cleared the line.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Anybody can call and we go, dont pay... no go!:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I had one today. I got there to work on his sprinkler system and quickly figured out he was only out for advise. I told him I either have to get to work or I'm leaving. I left. I have extreme little (no) patience for this kind of crap.
I didn't charge him as my next job was a block over but he didn't get anything from me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I really have had very few dead beats. Never had to take legal action.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

*Working for free*



cjtheplumber said:


> But really what do you shop owners do on this case. I'm sure we all go through this and you guys have ways of dealing with this. I'm trying to get more ideas on stuff that works.
> 
> For me I send them a notice of intend to lien if they don't pay in the next 10 days. Most of the time I get an envelope in the mail with a check.
> 
> ...




Where I come from it is either big rock through your window or your getting out the can of red spray paint


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I really have had very few dead beats. Never had to take legal action.


 I have had a few deadbeats too. 1% at best! You will spend more money on a claim trying to get the stuff they dont own! So you should expect nothing!:laughing:


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

today we had a crazy hoarder customer, another one that was loosing his marbles by the min and then a 10+cat hoarder with no a/c today in her 3rd story condo, cat lady agreed on the est. then when we finish the work, says she has half, then that half was with her 75 yr old father which was a gate guard up the street that had the check book and we had to go get it cuz she doesn't drive, i could go on but why, never had bk to bk to bk that is a $H!t show


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

pilot light said:


> I have had a few deadbeats too. 1% at best! You will spend more money on a claim trying to get the stuff they dont own! So you should expect nothing!:laughing:


I have a lady we did a slab leak for in June. She owes over 2K. About to take action on her, keep ya'll updated.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Signed agreement before any work is done...
Payment on completion...

No problems here...


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Signed agreement before any work is done...
> Payment on completion...
> 
> No problems here...


I just like to be clear on something. We don't do any work if the contract is not signed. We tell the clients the charge is for attempting to clear the drains it is also stated on the contract.

I'm talking about the clients that signs and knows before hand that the charge will apply if the line clears or not. And even then once they see the water is not going anywhere they turn around and say I'm not paying you just like that.

How do you guys handle this type of clients? Do you just let it go? I'm trying to see solutions to help me and hopefully help other members that are reading.

Redwood have run in to a client that signed your paper work and you explained the details and still did not get pay? What did you do?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cjtheplumber said:


> Redwood have run in to a client that signed your paper work and you explained the details and still did not get pay? What did you do?


Actually I have had 2 incidents that I can recall...

One was a bounced check that I'll plead the 5th on what happened but it did result in a callback with the customer thinking there was a guarantee.... :laughing:
Cash payment was received in advance for 2 calls and the blockage was removed in less than 1 minute...


The other was a third floor drain clog being snaked via a removed water closet and the flange was bad...
The husband had signed off on the snaking and flange repair when his extremely masculine wife came home and objected....

No skin off my back... All I had done so far was remove the water closet and put a bucket under the leaking stop valve....

I gathered my tools, parts, and bucket, leaving immediately without argument....

I didn't want to carry my K-3800 up there, or get into that leaking stop valve on that crappy galvanized pipe that late in the day anyway...:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Actually I have had 2 incidents that I can recall...
> 
> One was a bounced check that I'll plead the 5th on what happened but it did result in a callback with the customer thinking there was a guarantee.... :laughing:
> Cash payment was received in advance for 2 calls and the blockage was removed in less than 1 minute...
> ...


 You are hilarious. Was the water leaking through the ceiling below, before you left?:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> You are hilarious. Was the water leaking through the ceiling below, before you left?:laughing:


I'm not sure...
I didn't care...
My plumbing works... :laughing:

I didn't even look but it was going at a pretty good clip...
I had already dumped it in the stoppered tub twice...
I was figuring I'd drop the line real quick and not play with it...:laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

We just put them on the DO NOT WORK list. and they are blocked on my cell phone. It funny to see them calling and it goes no where, but some get smart and call from another phone i then block it.

But i do have to ask...do the ones that say they do things like cement down drains or stuff like that really do that? im hoping its tounge in cheek kind of comments.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> We just put them on the DO NOT WORK list. and they are blocked on my cell phone. It funny to see them calling and it goes no where, but some get smart and call from another phone i then block it.
> 
> But i do have to ask...do the ones that say they do things like cement down drains or stuff like that really do that? im hoping its tounge in cheek kind of comments.


 
I was called into a job recently for thinset in a drain! The GC peed off the tile guy aparantly or the tile guy was just an a hole? Either way i was asked if I could clean the drain. So after investigating I found the thinset in there.

Took about 8 treatments of muriatic over a few days but it did disolve it. Get the stronger muriatic if you try it. Also be mindful of trapping air above the weir in the back of the trap. A piece of polyvinyl tubing will let the air out just push it in and shop vac it a sec till liquid starts to come up!

Wear glasses and a respirator!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> We just put them on the DO NOT WORK list. and they are blocked on my cell phone. It funny to see them calling and it goes no where, but some get smart and call from another phone i then block it.
> 
> *But i do have to ask...do the ones that say they do things like cement down drains or stuff like that really do that? I'm hoping its tounge in cheek kind of comments*.


I have wanted to do that on a number of occasions, but never had the nerve to do it.

I once had a problem collecting on a grease trap that we pumped.
It was at a Chinese restaurant, and they were COD account.

After pumping , the owners said " I no have money" .

I had the pump truck pull around to the front of the building , and I drug a nasty suction hose into the lobby and threatened to give him back his grease !

It was funny how fast he found $1500 in cash. :yes:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I got a guy I went to high school with, who I installed a sump pump for him about 3 mos ago. Hasn't paid me yet. I wish I had some kind of remote, like the water meter readers, where I could shut that pump down. I'd drive down that street, in the middle of the next rainstorm, turn that pump off, with remote, & drop him a letter, saying he no longer has to pay me.:yes:

That would be worth double what he owes me.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Go glue a cap on the discharge pipe


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I know a plumber who was piping gas to a house the plumber and the fireplace/brick layer didn't really trust to get payment so they got together and place a piece of glass somewhere in the middle of the chimney flu. Sure enough both checks bounce. They get a call in the winter that the chimney doesn't exausted. He got payed cash that day for what he was owed late fees and for a brick to break the glass👍


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I beat their knees with 1 1/2" pcv.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

More like 1 1/2" black iron:whistling2:


----------

